# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Kara dla dziecka 13 letniego?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, może po krótce opisze sytuacją. Mój 13 letni syn siedział przed komputerem w słuchawkach i prowadził ze znajomymi konwersację. Z tytułu tego, że słuchawki są dość duże i przylegają b. dobrze do uszu zdarza mu się nie kontrolować  głośności mowy, bo po prostu prawie nie słyszy tego co mówi. Zwróciłem mu uwagę, aby tak głośno nie konwersował. Niestety ma w nawyku, że zawsze komentuje to, co do niego się mówi, czy prosi o zrobienie czegoś. Tak było i tym razem, też coś po marudził i niby się ściszył. Za 5 minut znowu głośna rozmowa i  ponownie go uciszam. Jak pisałem nie umie odpowiedzieć OK, już będę ciszej, tylko zawsze jakiś dziwnie głupi komentarz.  Odpowiedziałem Mu, aby nie komentował, tylko był ciszej. Niestety tak ma, że ostatnie słowo nie zawsze mądre musi należeć do niego. Wkurzyłem się i powiedziałem, że zaraz za ,,gębę" będzie mieć wyłączony komputer. Dalej coś komentował, wiec wstałem i wyłączyłem Mu komputer ostrzegając, że za chwile straci jeszcze więcej. Niestety nie umiał zrobić szybkiego rachunku zysków / strat i dalej coś dyskutował. Słowo się rzekło i musiałem być konsekwentny wiec po chwili stracił też telefon. Zachowuje się tak jakby nie rozumiał, za co ma zabrane te sprzęty i kiedy należało się ,,zamknąć '' i nie dyskutować. Wychodząc z pokoju , może myślał że nie usłyszę, ale usłyszałem powiedział PAL GUMĘ. Zamurowało mnie normalnie, więc zawróciłem z powrotem i pytam się Go - co powiedziałeś? Wiedział, ze usłyszałem. Powiedziałem, że za te słowa na bardzo długo zabieram telefon i komórkę. Powiedziałem, że nigdy nie pozwolę, aby zapominał, że  należy się szanować wzajemnie, że będę tępił takie zachowania i odzywki. Ogólnie mój syn jest taki dość emocjonalny, czasami bliski histerii z tendencją do mówienia rożnych rzeczy jak jest wzburzony. Nasze relację nazwałbym ogólnie b. dobrymi, ale on ma skłonności do brzydkiego pyskowania, a ja tego nie tolerują. 

Jak postępować w takiej sytuacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zajeb mu kopa

----------


## Ameliacom

A co mogą rodzice?? Jak byłeś w ich wieku to patrzyłeś co mówią rodzice czy kumple w szkole??
Rodzice w tym momencie nie za wiele mogą zrobić. 

A dla kumpli liczą się tylko konie i v-max, a cala reszta jest już zbędna.

----------

